# Chicken and Sausage Gumbo Recipe



## afterburn25 (Sep 15, 2014)

*                     Chicken and Sausage Gumbo                 *
1 1/2 Cup bacon grease (can use vegetable oil as substitute)
1 1/2 cup all-purpose flour
2 onions (diced)
1/2 Large green bell pepper (diced)
1/2 Large red bell pepper (diced)
3 celery stalks (chopped)
4 cloves garlic (minced)
1 lbs andouille sausage, sliced in 1/4 inch slices (or smoked sausage if you can't find the real deal)
3 tsp Creole Seasoning
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon paprika
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
2 teaspoons Cavender's All Purpose Greek Seasoning
2 teaspoons thyme
5 bay leaves
1 whole chicken (cooked, and De-boned)
3 (32-fluid ounce) cartons chicken stock or broth
3 cups cooked rice

Directions:

1. bake chicken in oven until mostly cook you can finish cooking in the gumbo just want to be able to debone it easily.

2. This is the most tedious part of the gumbo for some that doesn't have  the patients if you live in Louisiana and can buy the roux in the jar  its easier. but if you cant get it this step can not be skipped or  substituted.   
first add 1 cup flour to the bacon grease or oil in the skillet on very  low heat it will burn quick so don't take your eyes off this and keep  stirring continuously.  It should look like chocolate milk, this is  tricky because the darker the better. But if you go too far and scorch  it you will have to start the process all over again.

3. When the roux has reached the right color remove from heat and add  the chopped vegetables. Stir to remove some heat from the roux.
4. Add the roux mixture to a really big pot over medium-high heat and add the stock, stirring until well blended.
5. Bring this mixture to a boil, and add the chicken, sausage, and garlic. Reduce heat and simmer for 1 hour.
6. Taste and adjust salt, and cayenne pepper (although it's usually plenty hot, it's a personal preference).

Serve over hot cooked rice.

be ready this does make a lot and needs a big pot. The upside is you can freeze left overs. also Gumbo is always better as left overs.​


----------



## mmyap (Sep 16, 2014)

That sounds delicious, thanks for posting.

I'm afraid the only method that has ever worked for me when it comes to roux is the Alton Brown / oven method.  I wish it wasn't so dang hot right now because you have me craving gumbo!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 16, 2014)

Is it necessary to make the roux in a skillet and then transfer it to a pot? It seems like it would be easier to make the roux in the same pot used to make the rest of the gumbo. Also, personally I would simplify it by using all of the bell peppers and leaving out the garlic and onion powders and Greek seasoning. The onions and garlic should provide enough flavor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2014)

I always make my roux in the same pot I make the gumbo in.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 16, 2014)

We make chicken and Andouille gumbo fairly often. Craig uses an enameled cast iron pot to fry the chicken until pretty much done, then uses the oil to make the roux and then adds everything else in stages. One pot for the gumbo, one pot for the rice. We use Paul Prudhomme's recipe as we like that one the best. However, it's a fairly old cookbook and gives the individual spices instead of using one of his commercially prepared spice mixes and we use our homemade Andouille that we make a couple of times a year and freeze.

He likes the heavy pot because he can take the roux really dark, think he calls it red brown (he's asleep already), without burning it, which gives the gumbo really good flavor.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 16, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I always make my roux in the same pot I make the gumbo in.


^ +1


----------

